# Live Croaker



## Onemorcast (Jun 12, 2013)

1) Does anyone sell live Croaker for trout in the Pensacola-Milton area? 
2) If none for sale, how is the best way and place to catch some?
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Avalon bait & tackle


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

stevenattsu said:


> Avalon bait & tackle


Ask to see them first...bought some shiners last weekend. Called and asked, they said 4-5 inches, they dumped 2 dozen in the livewell without me seeing them, biggest was an upside down floater at 4" with several 3 and 2"ers... they got dumped right in the river.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I use to catch 8-10 inch croakers by the cooler full around garcon point bridge.


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

I pull a 12' shrimp trawl to catch a live well full of croakers.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

markbxr400 said:


> I pull a 12' shrimp trawl to catch a live well full of croakers.


that's a problem Alabama has....nets are legal there:thumbdown: Tell us about your own personal bycatch waste:whistling:


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

a said:


> that's a problem Alabama has....nets are legal there:thumbdown: Tell us about your own personal bycatch waste:whistling:



Do what?

I pull my net for 5-8 minutes, slow speed, no tickler chain so I'm not scraping the bottom. My average haul is usually 50-70% small croakers, 15-20% shrimp, 15-20% spots and the remainder tiny hardheads. I cull what I'm going to use and put in my live well, and throw the rest back. 99% of what I throw back are alive and healthy.

How much of your bait, however you catch it, is alive and returned healthy? Not sure what kind of point you are trying to make, but my experience proves this to be a safe and effective way to catch bait with extremely low bycatch "waste". :thumbsup::whistling::whistling::thumbsup:


----------



## Onemorcast (Jun 12, 2013)

thanks guys, never pulled a trawl but but sounds like a sure thing. what kind of bait do you use at the bridge?


----------

